# is it me or the 350?



## Richyrich (Dec 10, 2006)

Okay,I just bought a 2006 350z.i have only owned it for a day and the service engine light came on.:lame: they are gonna diag. it this afternoon. Besides that, when im shifting at higher rpm (5000+ rpm) it seems to stick when i push the clutch in. not sure if its supposed to or not given that its a high performance car. ive been driving an auto for a couple years, so could it be that im just rusty any info would be appreciated.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by it "seems to stick"? Does the clutch release slowly?


----------



## Richyrich (Dec 10, 2006)

"seems to stick" meaning it sticks as if i kept my foot on the gas when i push the clutch all the way in.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm not aware if the 350Z is drive-by-wire, but if so you may have a faulty throttle or pedal position sensor. Might also explain the CE light.


----------



## ThyZ (Aug 24, 2007)

*Clutch Problem*

Not quite sure if I'm doing this right, but here it goes! Please forgive the :newbie: !!

This is exactly what I actually encountered today while driving home. 



Richyrich said:


> "seems to stick" meaning it sticks as if i kept my foot on the gas when i push the clutch all the way in.


My clutch seemed to be stuck every time I pushed on it to change gears. At first, I didn't realize the problem. It just felt awkward to me, because I realized that my ankle/foot position was a little off. Once I stopped to get food (my brain functions really well after I eat...lol) was when I realized what was happening. I had accidentally used my foot to pull the clutch out and it popped back into the original position!!! So every time when my foot was off the clutch, I would pop it back into the original position. This happened ongoing for a good 20-30 minutes then it completely stopped!

Don't know if this is going to happen again, but just wanted to see what I should do about it. It's a fairly new car! 2006 Z with approximately 12,500 miles on it?!?!?!? I'll have to check again on my way out. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thanks,

da :newbie:, Thy (pronounced Thee)


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I would head that car back to the dealership and have them fix that problem. Should still be under warranty, right?


----------

